# not a good deal



## compur (Jul 12, 2008)

Today's not-a-good-deal find is a Watson bulk loader for the princely sum of $106.99!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Watson-35mm-Bul...ryZ15225QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

I see these at yard sales for $1-$5


----------



## ann (Jul 12, 2008)

surely they have lost their mind.

i just posted one for sale with casettes and a100 of film for much less than that on apug.


----------



## icassell (Jul 12, 2008)

compur said:


> Today's not-a-good-deal find is a Watson bulk loader for the princely sum of $106.99!!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Watson-35mm-Bul...ryZ15225QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I see these at yard sales for $1-$5



OMG -- I think I threw my 5 out ...


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 12, 2008)

How many Leica's were being offered with it?  Man, some people don't have the sense the good Lord gave to a goat.


----------



## Easy_Target (Jul 12, 2008)

"A fool and his money are soon parted"


----------



## Analog (Jul 13, 2008)

I see the bulk loaders everywhere for 20.00. Ebay has become a joke with sellers over pricing everything. Craigslist has some good buys.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't pay that new for mine with film - what are some people on?


----------



## nealjpage (Jul 13, 2008)

C'mon!  That's a _*vintage *_Watson bulk roller.  They just don't _*make *_these things anymore.  It's incredibly rare.  Plus, it's worth every penny.  Think of all the money you'll be saving on loading your own film.


----------



## ann (Jul 13, 2008)

i have a bridge you might be interested in


----------

